

Ask YC: Just launched. Need traffic. Any suggestions on getafreelancer, elance, odesk, etc. - talkaboutadate

Here begins the life of a twitter-like online dating site. www.TalkAboutADate.com. I've thought about using the above for classified ads submissions, forum postings, etc., to promote the site. However, I think this is borderline spam, so I'm phrasing the ads carefully. Suggestions would be gratefully received. Thank you.
======
aggieben
Uh, not borderline, friend. Posting announcements like this on elance.com and
the like would most definitely be spam, and most definitely unwelcome.

Why not announce to various blogs and tech-news aggregators? TechCrunch,
TechMeme, Slashdot, Webware, AppScout might all be good places to announce a
new app.

Buy an ad on Facebook. Start a group on facebook. Get your friends to sign up
and promise to invite at least 2 other friends that don't know anyone else
already signed up.

But don't, under any circumstances, post your announcement where it will be OT
- that's what makes the internet suck.

~~~
talkaboutadate
Yep. That's what I thought. Thank you. I did say _whitehat_ only in the
project I posted on getafreelancer. By the way what's OT?

~~~
aggieben
Whitehat? Maybe I misunderstand what you're asking. I thought you were just
trying to find places to announce a new online dating app - am I wrong?

OT = Off Topic.

~~~
talkaboutadate
I am trying to announce a new dating app. It's just that when I first posted
the project yesterday at getafreelancer.com the bids I got seemed to be the
spam kind. So, today I added 'whitehat only' to the project description. I
also added the requirement to 'write new ads around the basic template - in
good english - and post to around 5 - 10 cities a day.' I'm trying to make it
a legit promotional project. Here's the url:
<https://www.getafreelancer.com/projects/269701.html>. This is what I meant
when I said 'borderline' in my original post. Thanks, again.

~~~
aggieben
AH, ok. The postings to elance.com, etc, are for people to write ads for you.

Gotcha. That's no problem. I think Elance even has a category for writers and
marketing-type stuff.

You might also try Craigslist job postings.

~~~
talkaboutadate
Thanks again. That's good to know.

